# We Are Live - Community Feedback



## Administrator

Dear Community Members,

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! We’ve worked hard over the last several months with a leading design and product firm to deliver a cleaner, faster and more engaging experience for you. Our goal is to provide modern design and technology to make the site run faster, smoother and more reliably. All of the valuable content within the community is still here, even though the layout may look different.

*A Consistent Experience Across All Devices*
The site is optimized for all screen sizes, including mobile. All features are available and ready to use on all devices.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Your home page now features the most active forums, trending discussions, featured showcases, and top contributing members. This will help keep you up to date on what’s happening in your community and eventually become a very personalized experience for our members with all the great content you love surfaced effortlessly for you.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, that will help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Easy to Use and Navigate*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what’s new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to “NEW” will bring you to the full forum listing.








You can also navigate by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








Clicking on your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations* – Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* – Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It’s a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
These are just a few of the great new functions and features to try on the site. Take a tour and look around! If you have any questions, please check out the HELP section for some quick FAQs about the new platform - Help Section

Please let us know what you think about the new experience. Your feedback is important to us.

Thank you all for your support during this amazing journey!


----------



## Administrator

I will be here during your transition to the new platform, to help with any questions, help with navigation or how to do things, and to listen to your feedback so please don't hesitate to holler at me. I want to help.

I do want to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Cricket. When I was born, my father told his friends I was the ugliest baby he had ever seen, and that I sounded just like a cricket (I was born with the hiccups.) so yes, I have been Cricket for 58 years now. I live just outside of San Antonio, Texas. I spend most of my time off out in nature and exploring the back roads. During late autumn when it starts to finally cool down, I disappear from the world for a bit for camping trips and hiking.

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site.

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!








You can easily share videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it!




I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community. What is your favorite feature?

We will be seeing weekly *updates* (approximately) to the site which are largely based on community feedback so we absolutely want to hear your feedback!

I have worked with VerticalScope for 5 years but I have worked with forum communities for closer to two decades. I won't always know the answers to your questions, but I can find someone who does, as needed. 

- Cricket


----------



## Tilted 1

Yungster said:


> I will be here during your transition to the new platform, to help with any questions, help with navigation or how to do things, and to listen to your feedback so please don't hesitate to holler at me. I want to help.
> 
> I do want to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Cricket. When I was born, my father told his friends I was the ugliest baby he had ever seen, and that I sounded just like a cricket (I was born with the hiccups.) so yes, I have been Cricket for 58 years now. I live just outside of San Antonio, Texas. I spend most of my time off out in nature and exploring the back roads. During late autumn when it starts to finally cool down, I disappear from the world for a bit for camping trips and hiking.
> 
> Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site.
> 
> Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!
> View attachment 69001
> 
> You can easily share videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community. What is your favorite feature?
> 
> We will be seeing weekly *updates* (approximately) to the site which are largely based on community feedback so we absolutely want to hear your feedback!
> 
> I have worked with VerticalScope for 5 years but I have worked with forum communities for closer to two decades. I won't always know the answers to your questions, but I can find someone who does, as needed.
> 
> - Cricket


I'm technically challenged I do hope I learn this. I'm like a trained monkey once I learn I just keep doing the same thing over and over. But since I am on a mobile phone, is there any difference between the full and the mobile version that would help me operate better? Thanks


----------



## .339971

I currently can’t close the pop up window for enabling push notifications nor post on my PC without running into a problem but don’t have any issues on my iPhone. Anyone else having an issue?


----------



## Administrator

Tilted 1 said:


> I'm technically challenged I do hope I learn this. I'm like a trained monkey once I learn I just keep doing the same thing over and over. But since I am on a mobile phone, is there any difference between the full and the mobile version that would help me operate better? Thanks


I will be here to help. 

*How To Find New Posts*

Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what’s new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts.








On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics. You can also mark all as read.

- Cricket


----------



## Administrator

The Outlaw said:


> I currently can’t close the pop up window for enabling push notifications nor post on my PC without running into a problem but don’t have any issues on my iPhone. Anyone else having an issue?


Did you click the not now option? Is that when nothing happened to close it?

Can you tell me what operating system you are using on your PC and which browser? Are both fully updated?

- Cricket


----------



## Tilted 1

Yungster said:


> I will be here to help.
> 
> *How To Find New Posts*
> 
> Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.
> 
> The first icon is for what’s new on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics. You can also mark all as read.
> 
> - Cricket



Thank you


----------



## Nucking Futs

Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


----------



## Tilted 1

Hey I found it just click "a moment ago" nice 😀


----------



## Rob_1

I'm trying it, and I like it. Easy to navigate.


----------



## .339971

I have and it’s still not doing anything. I have Windows 10 XP I think and my PC just updated automatically about two weeks ago. And I can’t even post on my PC because the site says it’s run into a problem.


----------



## CharlieParker

Nucking Futs said:


> Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


Seems last read post didn’t migrate from the old site. Clicking on the thread title seems to do work but only if I’ve already read the thread on the new site.


----------



## CharlieParker

Photo albums shouldn’t default allow everyone to view. An option to share only with friends (now followers I think) would be welcome.


----------



## Administrator

The Outlaw said:


> I have and it’s still not doing anything. I have Windows 10 XP I think and my PC just updated automatically about two weeks ago. And I can’t even post on my PC because the site says it’s run into a problem.


Which browser are you using?

- Cricket


----------



## Administrator

Nucking Futs said:


> Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


It may take a day or two for the new platform to catch up as it relearns what you have already read. Some folks speed this process up by marking all posts read for a fresh start.

*Navigating Thread Listing*









Clicking the thread title will take you to where you left off, the 1st unread post.
Clicking the timestamp below the title will take you to the 1st post of the thread.
Clicking the timestamp above the last poster user takes you to the last (newest) post.
- Cricket


----------



## Administrator

*How To Mark Forums Read*

If you want to mark a specific forum as read, navigate to that forum. At the top you will see a button to “Mark All Read.








If you want to mark all threads in the community as read, click on NEW near the upper right-hand corners of the site.








Click on Mark All Read.








You will then see a popup confirming that this is what you want to do. Click “Mark All Read”.








- Cricket


----------



## Administrator

CharlieParker said:


> Photo albums shouldn’t default allow everyone to view. An option to share only with friends (now followers I think) would be welcome.


When you click on a specific album, you will also see some privacy options so you can decide who can view your images and who can’t.








- Cricket


----------



## Administrator

*How To Find Conversations (Private Messages)*

From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “conversations”.








- Cricket


----------



## Lila

Hi there Cricket.

I'm a Moderator and can no longer see the moderator forum. Is this a new change?

L.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BluesPower

Guys, where are the thread that you have subscribed to? I am not seeing any emails from tam.

Got to say guys, the look is a bad Idea. Just because it is new and slick does not mean it is better. People are reading, they are not looking for eye candy. 

I just don't understand the concept...


----------



## arbitrator

Sorry, but this format sucks well water! Because it conveniences a few of us doesn't mean that it does that for the majority. For the most part, I'm lost and floundering!


----------



## Tilted 1

Anyone know how to bold the type


----------



## .339971

@Yungster, I’m using Microsoft Edge. I think a system restore might fix the issues I’m having as some updates have caused issues for me before in the past. But there isn’t any box to post a reply in on my PC besides there being an issue. On my iPhone I’m having no issues.


----------



## minimalME

In the box that you type your message in, if you look below to the wee rectangle, you'll see the options? 🙂



Tilted 1 said:


> Anyone know how to bold the type


----------



## EleGirl

Tilted 1

A the bottom of the post box, where you are typing, there is a row of funtions you can choose... one of them is "B". Click that to *bold* text


----------



## .339971

@Yungster, I updated my browser to the latest version and that worked. This new platform isn't compatible with older version browsers. It was a last resort after a system restore which usually works when things go astray. But so far so good.


----------



## Tilted 1

minimalME said:


> In the box that you type your message in, if you look below to the wee rectangle, you'll see the options? 🙂


Your a peach 🍑


----------



## Tilted 1

minimalME said:


> In the box that you type your message in, if you look below to the wee rectangle, you'll see the options? 🙂


Ok, I know what you are telling me, I see a paper clip, chain links, happy face, photo shop square, power point lines, numbered lines, and to the far right 3 dots in a line. I can touch any of them but nothing happens.

Damn being tech challenges really has its trying times.


----------



## minimalME

Hmmm.

When I press the 'B', then type, *my type becomes bold.*

Or, I'll type what I want to say, then come back and highlight it, then push the B to make the type bold. 

Does that make sense?



Tilted 1 said:


> Ok, I know what you are telling me, I see a paper clip, chain links, happy face, photo shop square, power point lines, numbered lines, and to the far right 3 dots in a line. I can touch any of them but nothing happens.
> 
> Damn being tech challenges really has its trying times.


----------



## jlg07

In PM's, there used to be a way to wrap text in colors. I can do this if I MANUALLY do the tags, but nothing to do in the editor itself. Is there a way to turn that back on?


----------



## jlg07

Bluespower, if you click your "icon" or profile in the top right, you can click on "following" -- those are your subscribed threads


----------



## Tilted 1

But what l do like is you don't have to scroll to the top of the page to select recent post.😀 Just touch new icon


----------



## Administrator

Lila said:


> Hi there Cricket.
> 
> I'm a Moderator and can no longer see the moderator forum. Is this a new change?
> 
> L.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I am not seeing you on the moderator list. It may have gotten lost in the transition. Give me a bit to fix this for you.

- Cricket


----------



## Administrator

BluesPower said:


> Guys, where are the thread that you have subscribed to? I am not seeing any emails from tam.
> 
> Got to say guys, the look is a bad Idea. Just because it is new and slick does not mean it is better. People are reading, they are not looking for eye candy.
> 
> I just don't understand the concept...


It's not about eye candy. It's about having a solid foundation for the community that will work now and in the future. 

*How To Find Subscribed Threads*

Click on your avatar near the upper right-hand corner of the site and select “following” from the drop-down menu.








This will bring you to a page where you can choose to view followed discussions, forums, your discussions, and participated discussions.








- Cricket


----------



## Administrator

The Outlaw said:


> @Yungster, I updated my browser to the latest version and that worked. This new platform isn't compatible with older version browsers. It was a last resort after a system restore which usually works when things go astray. But so far so good.


I am pleased this is resolved for you. 

- Cricket


----------



## Administrator

This is a feature that I absolutely love. 

*How To Save (Bookmark) Threads Or Posts*

This is a great option for those times when you want to save a thread to come back to later. At the bottom of the post, you will see “save”. Click on it.








Once you click on it you can add any notes to remind yourself and then simply click to save.








When you are ready to find the saved bookmarks again later, from the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “bookmarks”.








- Cricket


----------



## Rubix Cubed

Is there no common spot on each subforum showing replies or likes to a post you have made, as it was before?
It seems you have to go to profile then alerts for replies or the one below it for likes.
I sure hope whatever changes made are beneficial to the moderators because it was a big step back for users.

The big question though is do the "Super" moderators get capes?


----------



## Rubix Cubed

I posted this as a new thread before I saw this one.


Is there no common spot on each subforum showing replies or likes to a post you have made, as it was before?
It seems you have to go to profile then 'alerts' for replies or 'conversations for likes. Much simpler before.
I sure hope whatever changes made are beneficial to the moderators because it was a big step back for users.
The loss of the private forum is huge.

The big question though is do the "Super" moderators get capes?


----------



## Tilted 1

I see the box below the text box and just to the left of the eye, it informs me of replys.


----------



## EleGirl

Rubix Cubed said:


> I posted this as a new thread before I saw this one.
> 
> Is there no common spot on each subforum showing replies or likes to a post you have made, as it was before?
> 
> It seems you have to go to profile then 'alerts' for replies or 'conversations for likes. Much simpler before.


"Alerts" lists likes, quoted posts and replies.
"Conversations" is basically PMs



Rubix Cubed said:


> I sure hope whatever changes made are beneficial to the moderators because it was a big step back for users.
> The loss of the private forum is huge.
> 
> The big question though is do the "Super" moderators get capes?


Yes we get really cool capes & ban hammers... 🤣


----------



## Blondilocks

@Rubix Cubed 
Do you see the 'thumb up' by sunsetmist?


----------



## jlg07

So I have been seeing THIS quite often with the new software:
*Security error occurred. Please press back, refresh the page, and try again *

I've received this just clicking on my Account Details icon, when trying to post sometimes, trying to open a thread, etc..
Doing the refresh of the page usually DOES fix it, but not always. As a matter of fact, I got it when I tried to POST this reply the first three times!

I am using:

*Google Chrome is up to date
Version 80.0.3987.149 (Official Build) (64-bit)*


----------



## jlg07

Also just happened when I hit a "like".


----------



## jlg07

One other quick ask (if this can be done). On the Following page, the difference between fonts of threads that you have READ and the threads that have NEW items isn't very distinct. It would be nice if the threads that have new items has a more bold, vivid font. With the old software it was VERY easy to tell this on the Subscription page....


----------



## Administrator

jlg07 said:


> So I have been seeing THIS quite often with the new software:
> *Security error occurred. Please press back, refresh the page, and try again *
> 
> I've received this just clicking on my Account Details icon, when trying to post sometimes, trying to open a thread, etc..
> Doing the refresh of the page usually DOES fix it, but not always. As a matter of fact, I got it when I tried to POST this reply the first three times!
> 
> I am using:
> 
> *Google Chrome is up to date
> Version 80.0.3987.149 (Official Build) (64-bit)*


We may see this occasionally but it should not happen often. You may need to clear your browser cache.

- Cricket


----------



## Rubix Cubed

Blondilocks said:


> @Rubix Cubed
> Do you see the 'thumb up' by sunsetmist?


Yes, I can see those once at that specific post. I was referring to the notices you used to get at the top of the page. @EleGirl cleared it up It's in alerts under your profile pic, and it seems a circle pops up on the pic when there is something new..
I also strongly agree with the above post that the font darkness is too close to the same for different things. It all blends together. Like the thumbs up.


----------



## Administrator

If you are using the NEW icon, by default it only displays unread posts.

Are you referring to the *following* page? 

- Cricket


----------



## Administrator

arbitrator said:


> Sorry, but this format sucks well water! Because it conveniences a few of us doesn't mean that it does that for the majority. For the most part, I'm lost and floundering!


Like most of us, I am a creature of habit, so it takes me a bit to get used to changes. *(I was more than a little grumpy about it all at first.)* I was lucky enough to get the chance to play with the new platform before they went live with it so I am already getting used to it. I have to admit that I am crazy about it now. It feels so much faster and is easy to use after a brief learning curve. Give it a some time and let me know if you start liking it too. 

If you get lost, just holler. That is why I am here!

*Navigating The Site*

Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what’s new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to “NEW” will bring you to the full forum listing.








You can also navigate by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








Clicking on your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








- Cricket


----------



## jlg07

Cricket, I cleared the cache, relogged in and got the "Security error occurred. Please press back, refresh the page, and try again. " on the second thread I went to!

And again when I clicked on my Account details....


----------



## blahfridge

Forgive me if this has already been addressed, haven't read through all the posts on this thread. 
So I just posted to the Covid-19 "How are you preparing" thread and I didn't see it in the active threads. Instead, it was in popular threads. Shouldn't all threads with current posts show up in active, or whatever it's called now?


----------



## Openminded

Where do we find the Groups we belong to?


----------



## Openminded

I do like the new site but it’s taken a day for me to be able to say that.


----------



## jlg07

So, I don't agree that this site is ANYTHING close to as bad as SI -- the search there is AWFUL and you can't even do that without 50 posts (I've never been able to get it to work well). The look and feel there is just bad. Because of that site software, I tend to NOT go there very often.

My Review so far......

This is a much more modern forum system (like many others I'm on -- alerts and bookmarks will be really useful!). YES it will take time to get used to it, but the old site didn't have alerts, the "find new" was more involved (had to do New, new for 2 days, new for 3 days, Active, etc. - I think the new NEW function is much easier/less clicks). I DID like the old system breadcrumbs - had Subscriptions and private messages one click away on the top -- NOT click your icon, then click Following or conversations, and there is a LOT of real-estate in the top bar, so maybe THAT can be added back (or allow the user to "add" those so that you can personalize the top bar -- obviously only if the software allows that type of customization).

As I've posted, I would like more of a contrasting font on the Following page -- so it would be easier to tell which thread has new items in it. Yes I can tell, but it is not as contrasted as the old Subscription page (gray'ed out vs bold black).

Also, the conversations page is a bit more confusing (until I get used to it). Harder to tell what I got NEW and what I've actually responded to. I still have the security pop-up fairly often also. Dark mode is AWESOME. ALL of this is from a desktop machine -- I have not tried this on my phone yet.

STILL not sure what the whole Trophies and points thing is or will be used for. Not sure what SHOWCASE vs Galleries are for, but.. I don't use them anyway, so I guess easier for me to ignore.

For editing, I don't like that they took the COLOR tag stuff away in the editor(although you CAN do it manually), some of the emoji's show as SQUARES in Chrome. And I really like that there is no longer a 20,000 character limit in PM's (Conversations). Ummm, I sometimes get wordy, so ...... 

I think they are working on a way for the PRIVATE forum to come back -- they couldn't do it the old way from what I read, so to make sure it STAYED private, they blocked it for paying only. I am pretty sure they are trying to fix this. The old Member/30 posts (or even 5) would be great if they could re-institute, but -- I guess for this one, we have to be patient. 

I WILL say this -- for such a major upgrade, the team who rolled this out did a GREAT job -- minimal downtime (really, only that you couldn't post for a few hours), no loss of users, passwords, threads, functions. So, to the tech team -- CONGRATS.


----------



## Administrator

blahfridge said:


> Forgive me if this has already been addressed, haven't read through all the posts on this thread.
> So I just posted to the Covid-19 "How are you preparing" thread and I didn't see it in the active threads. Instead, it was in popular threads. Shouldn't all threads with current posts show up in active, or whatever it's called now?


The NEW icon, by default, leads to UNREAD posts unless you change the filter. If you posted it, you would have already read it. Therefore you were seeing it in Popular, aka active posts.

- Cricket


----------



## jlg07

Is there any way to set a user defaults so the FULL signature is always shown instead of each post having a "Show Full Signature"???


----------



## Ikaika

I noticed that I can no longer use Tapatalk to access TAM.


----------



## heartsbeating

jlg07 said:


> Is there any way to set a user defaults so the FULL signature is always shown instead of each post having a "Show Full Signature"???


Heya, yes there is - go to your account settings, then preferences. Select the tick box to keep signatures expanded.


----------



## Blondilocks

Is there a reason posts can't have their actual time or date shown rather than "2 mos ago" etc.? These matter when piecing together a story.


----------



## Lila

Photo gallery permissions do not appear to have transferred over from the old platform. Can we get that fixed or do we need to make an announcement so that people can delete private photos in their galleries.


----------



## sunsetmist

I am feeling quite dense about this and have most things worked out pretty much. But, I used to click on a little bar in front of title that took me to the place I left off in a thread. Now I'm going to the last post in the thread. I usually read all posts in thread. I'm missing how to return to last read post in thread? Wondering if I should be bookmarking every time? Thanks.


----------



## Blondilocks

That's odd because it is automatically taking me to the next post after the last one I've read.


----------



## sunsetmist

Thanks. I've figured out what was happening I think. FAQ is a godsend.


----------



## wilson

It'll be interesting to see how the usage changes going forward. Speaking for me personally, I'm not finding this new look to be conducive to reading and using the site. Like many people, I'm here as a fun and casual way to spend some free time goofing off. There's a lot of visual aspects which are making it difficult for me to enjoy reading the posts. For example:


It's harder to find out which of my subscribed threads have been updated
It's harder to go to the first unread post. Sometimes clicking on the thread title takes me to the first unread, sometimes it takes me to the first page
All the animated ads are very distracting and makes it hard to read the thread
The inline ads are distracting and make it hard to read the thread
Since the changeover, I'm finding myself staying on other forums and just coming here occasionally to keep up with the 1 or 2 threads I was interested in from before. I'm not getting into any of the new threads because I'm just not finding it comfortable to surf around on the site. I'm sure there are solutions to all of these things I mention, but the fact is that I'm just here for fun. I don't know how much work I'll put in to deal with the changes, and instead just hang out on my other forums more and more. Obviously the site doesn't have to change for me, but I'm bringing it up as a datapoint in case others feel the same and end up drifting away.


----------



## Tilted 1

If you click on the title it will take you where you left off. But if you click a moment ago it takes you to the last post.


----------



## jlg07

heartsbeating said:


> Heya, yes there is - go to your account settings, then preferences. Select the tick box to keep signatures expanded.


Thanks -- missed that in the preferences!!!


----------



## EleGirl

wilson said:


> It'll be interesting to see how the usage changes going forward. Speaking for me personally, I'm not finding this new look to be conducive to reading and using the site. Like many people, I'm here as a fun and casual way to spend some free time goofing off. There's a lot of visual aspects which are making it difficult for me to enjoy reading the posts. For example:
> 
> 
> *It's harder to find out which of my subscribed threads have been updated*
> It's harder to go to the first unread post. Sometimes clicking on the thread title takes me to the first unread, sometimes it takes me to the first page
> All the animated ads are very distracting and makes it hard to read the thread
> The inline ads are distracting and make it hard to read the thread


At the upper right of the screen is a small square with your avatar. Click on that. Then click on Alerts. That will open a list of the threads you have been posting on that people have reacted to (posted and/or liked)


----------



## minimalME

This is a screenshot of a notice I got earlier today when going from one page to another.


----------



## wilson

EleGirl said:


> At the upper right of the screen is a small square with your avatar. Click on that. Then click on Alerts. That will open a list of the threads you have been posting on that people have reacted to (posted and/or liked)


One thing about alerts that's different from the old Subscribed Threads model is that I don't seem to keep getting alerts for a thread unless I click on the alert. I haven't done a lot of investigation, but it seems that if an alert shows a thread was updated and I don't respond to the alert, then I don't get alerts on it any more. I guess that fits with the alert message of "there may be more updates after this". But I liked the old way since I the threads I didn't want to look at at that moment would still stay in the Subscribed Threads list until I actually went into them. So if I was following 5 active threads, I could focus on just 1 and the other 4 would stay there in the list until I got around to looking at them. I guess "Following" is sort of similar, but it seems to show all the subscribed threads rather than just the threads that were updated since I last opened the thread. 

I'm sure there's new ways to do everything, but I'm more saying that I'm not sure if I'm feeling motivated to learn all the new ways. If this was an update for some website related to my job, I would figure it all out. But when it's something for more casual use I'm doing for fun, I'm less inclined to make the effort. But it could be that the new look and features attracts a lot more users, so it may not really matter in the long run if some of the old users drift away.


----------



## jlg07

Tilted 1 said:


> If you click on the title it will take you where you left off. But if you click a moment ago it takes you to the last post.


I've noticed on some the threads that I have not looked at in the NEW software -- click on the title, it takes me to the first page. Once I get to where I was before, the second time I hit the thread title, it DOES bring me to where I left off.


----------



## Blondilocks

If one never wants 'push' notifications and have unchecked on profile, is there any way to permanently get rid of the nagging?

Also, what constitutes 'points' in the popularity contest?


----------



## Rubix Cubed

Blondilocks said:


> Is there a reason posts can't have their actual time or date shown rather than "2 mos ago" etc.? These matter when piecing together a story.


If you hover your cursor over the "2 mos ago" it will show you the date and time.
It seems most of the functions of the old forum are in the new forum you just have to go through more steps to get to them. New and improved ... Yeah, Nah not even close.


----------



## kag123

I only use Tapatalk on mobile and have never logged into the desktop version of this site. 

Is the Private forum now gone?

I have lost the ability to quote posts in a reply. Is that a glitch? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubix Cubed

Private forum is apparently for the premium paid members only now, but nobody wants to announce it..


----------



## EleGirl

Rubix Cubed said:


> Private forum is apparently for the premium paid members only now, but nobody wants to announce it..


It's been brought up in some threads and discussed. 

They are looking at making changes to the Private forum so that all members who are signed in can see it. At least that was the last thing I saw discussed on this topic.


----------



## jlg07

Blondilocks said:


> Also, what constitutes 'points' in the popularity contest?


Blondilocks, if you look at the FAQ (look at the three vertical dots NEXT to your Account Details Icon at the top left), there is a section for Trophies:









Trophies







www.talkaboutmarriage.com




I am pretty sure that's how the points are calculated. Most people here have 113 points (basically ALL of the various trophies awarded....


----------



## Administrator

*Navigating Thread Listing*









Clicking the thread title will take you to where you left off, the 1st unread post.
Clicking the timestamp below the title will take you to the 1st post of the thread.
Clicking the timestamp above the last poster user takes you to the last (newest) post.
- Cricket


----------



## Administrator

*How To Find Subscribed Threads*

Click on your avatar near the upper right-hand corner of the site and select “following” from the drop-down menu.








This will bring you to a page where you can choose to view followed discussions, forums, your discussions, and participated discussions.








- Cricket


----------



## Administrator

You can also view your reactions (likes) by going to your account *settings page* and clicking on *reactions received* in the sidebar navigation there.

- Cricket


----------



## Prodigal

Previously, if I went to the bottom of the page, I could see who was online at any given time. I no longer see that. Has that been abolished, or is there still a way to see who is online? Thanks!


----------



## bobert

Prodigal said:


> Previously, if I went to the bottom of the page, I could see who was online at any given time. I no longer see that. Has that been abolished, or is there still a way to see who is online? Thanks!


On the right sidebar, where it says "Community Staff". Under that click view all. Then on the left sidebar you can click "Online Members".









Currently Online







www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## EleGirl

Quotes are not working now.


----------



## CharlieParker

bobert said:


> On the right sidebar, where it says "Community Staff". Under that click view all. Then on the left sidebar you can click "Online Members".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.talkaboutmarriage.com


Yes, that works.

Bug report, Account Settings / Privacy / unchecking “Show your online status” doesn’t seen to work. I’ve Unchecked it but show as online. Don’t nobody need to know if I’m online.


----------



## EleGirl

The entire private groups section seems to have completely disappeared.


----------



## bobert

CharlieParker said:


> Yes, that works.
> 
> Bug report, Account Settings / Privacy / unchecking “Show your online status” doesn’t seen to work. I’ve Unchecked it but show as online. Don’t nobody need to know if I’m online.


You don't show as online to me. You can see yourself as online, but I don't think anyone else can.


----------



## CharlieParker

bobert said:


> You don't show as online to me. You can see yourself as online, but I don't think anyone else can.


Thanks.


----------



## Prodigal

bobert said:


> On the right sidebar, where it says "Community Staff". Under that click view all. Then on the left sidebar you can click "Online Members".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.talkaboutmarriage.com


Sorry, don't see that. All I see on the right side is "Popular Communities" which lists two, but no "Online Members."


----------



## Administrator

*Who’s Online?*

When you are reading a thread, you will see a green dot on the avatar of those who are online.








If you want to see everyone who is currently online (depending on their settings) you can find this information on the members page.

On the forum listing page or on any forum sections, you will see a Top Contributors box in the sidebar. Click on View All.








This will bring you to the Members page with options in the left sidebar, including who is online.








You can also search to find a member.








There is also a section that displays the newest members.








- Cricket


----------



## Administrator

*How To Quote*

When you see a post that you want to quote, click the reply button on that post. It will automatically add the quoted content to the content area where you can add your reply/comments following the code.








*How To Multi-Quote

Step 1*: Click the multi-quote icon at the bottom of each post that you want to quote.








*Step 2*: Scroll down to the text editor where you are going to write your post. Click "Insert Quotes".

*Step 3*: A small window will pop up for you to verify (or delete) quoted content that will be added to your post. Click "Quote messages".








*Final Step*: The quoted content will automatically be added to the text editor.








Add your comments and click to post your reply.

*Added Notes*: You can multi-quote from more than one discussion thread in the forum. You can also simply highlight the part of the text you want to quote. A small popup will allow you to choose the multi-quote option using just the selected content.








- Cricket


----------



## Rubix Cubed

*@Yungster

I may not be crazy about the new format( I do like the quote and multi quoting better) but you deserve BIG props for your attentiveness to all the questions and complaints from us.

Thanks,
RC*


----------



## Administrator

I will be here for as long as you need me. 

I am here to help. 

- Cricket


----------



## Administrator

Check out the new *FAQs*!









FAQ







www.talkaboutmarriage.com





- Cricket


----------



## Tilted 1

Yungster said:


> Check out the new *FAQs*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.talkaboutmarriage.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Cricket


Awesome


----------



## EleGirl

Yungster said:


> Check out the new *FAQs*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.talkaboutmarriage.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Cricket


That's great... basically an online user manual!


----------



## Administrator

EleGirl said:


> That's great... basically an online user manual!


Yup. They put all the tutorials I use to help people in there. I am thrilled!

- Cricket


----------



## Laurentium

Yungster said:


> You can also simply highlight the part of the text you want to quote.


Awesome! That saves me so much editing!


----------



## Openminded

Do we still have access to the Groups we belonged to?


----------



## EleGirl

Openminded said:


> Do we still have access to the Groups we belonged to?


No, it seems that the groups section no longer exists. What group did you belong to?


----------



## Administrator

NextTimeAround said:


> How do you revisit a thread at the point where you left off? It's not obvious to me.


*Navigating Thread Listing*









Clicking the thread title will take you to where you left off, the 1st unread post.
Clicking the timestamp below the title will take you to the 1st post of the thread.
Clicking the timestamp above the last poster user takes you to the last (newest) post.
- Cricket


----------



## Tilted 1

Meaning the 1st unread post where you left the thread not the very 1st post of the thread. FYI you doing great replying!!
Cricket


----------



## .339971

Is anyone else being redirected into downloading anti virus software every time they click on Them social spot’ thread let alone try to post?


----------



## EleGirl

The Outlaw said:


> Is anyone else being redirected into downloading anti virus software every time they click on Them social spot’ thread let alone try to post?


Yes, others have complained about it.


----------



## .339971

EleGirl said:


> Yes, others have complained about it.


I'm glad I'm not the only one. But I'm just curious as to what's causing it.


----------



## Administrator

I still can't replicate this but I am checking.

- Cricket


----------



## Tilted 1

The Outlaw said:


> Is anyone else being redirected into downloading anti virus software every time they click on Them social spot’ thread let alone try to post?


I'm getting a ad for phone and no matter what I did last night. I could not go past that. So I had to restart my phone.


----------



## gr8ful1

Does anybody else miss the “thread starter” (or whatever it was named) green checkmark whenever the OP posted?


----------



## CharlieParker

There is a check mark (not green) and “Discussion starter” under the OP’s avatar.


----------



## .339971

Tilted 1 said:


> I'm getting a ad for phone and no matter what I did last night. I could not go past that. So I had to restart my phone.


I resorted to using my iPhone just to post stuff here. Haven't chimed in on the social spot threads yet to see if anything has changed.


----------



## .339971

And it hasn’t.


----------



## Blondilocks

Are font sizes and text color no longer available?


----------



## Tilted 1

The Outlaw said:


> I resorted to using my iPhone just to post stuff here. Haven't chimed in on the social spot threads yet to see if anything has changed.


And now I am getting kicked off when I try to go to a new thread. So when this happens I am also automatic taken out of my dark contrast back to the white.😕

And have to sign in again.


----------



## Rubix Cubed

Blondilocks said:


> Are font sizes and text color no longer available?


I was wondering about this myself.


----------



## jlg07

Blondilocks said:


> Are font sizes and text color no longer available?


So, you CAN TYPE IN THE CODE and it WILL give the color like this:
Hello

BUT you have to type it manually like this:
[COLOR="Red]Hello[/COLOR]

NOTE that I intentionally left the closing " after the "Red in the above -- you need both quotes around the color in the tag for it to work.


----------



## Rubix Cubed

jlg07 said:


> So, you CAN TYPE IN THE CODE and it WILL give the color like this:
> Hello
> 
> BUT you have to type it manually like this:
> [COLOR="Red]Hello[/COLOR]
> 
> NOTE that I intentionally left the closing " after the "Red in the above -- you need both quotes around the color in the tag for it to work.


Do you know how to adjust the font size like that?


----------



## jlg07

SO, I got it to work (never used this before but:

 hello 
 hello 
hello
hello
hello

Do it like this:



Code:


[size=1] hello [/size]

[size=2] hello [/size]

[size=4]hello[/size]

[size=5]hello[/size]

[size=8]hello[/size]

Seems like it only goes up to 8


----------



## Tilted 1

jlg07 said:


> SO, I got it to work (never used this before but:
> 
> hello
> hello
> hello
> hello
> hello
> 
> Do it like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [size=1] hello [/size]
> 
> [size=2] hello [/size]
> 
> [size=4]hello[/size]
> 
> [size=5]hello[/size]
> 
> [size=8]hello[/size]
> 
> Seems like it only goes up to 8


Wow, that's alot of work I failed at phone tech.😲


----------



## In Absentia

EleGirl said:


> The entire private groups section seems to have completely disappeared.


yep, the Private section seems to be gone...


----------



## Openminded

In Absentia said:


> yep, the Private section seems to be gone...


It‘s there for Premium Members but it’s dead.


----------



## In Absentia

Openminded said:


> It‘s there for Premium Members but it’s dead.


I guess you have to pay to be a Premium member... that's why it's dead... before, the Private section was free... you only needed to register. Maybe this is the problem?


----------



## Openminded

In Absentia said:


> I guess you have to pay to be a Premium member... that's why it's dead... before, the Private section was free... you only needed to register. Maybe this is the problem?


That would be my guess.


----------



## In Absentia

And where are our old threads? Can't find them anywhere...


----------



## In Absentia

ok, I found my older threads in Following > My discussions (in the profile) but my longest and most relevant was in the Private section and that's gone... I hope I can have it back?


----------



## In Absentia

Openminded said:


> It‘s there for Premium Members but it’s dead.


Are the thread that used to be in the Private section there?


----------



## bobert

In Absentia said:


> Are the thread that used to be in the Private section there?


You can ask to have it moved out of the private section, if you want access to it.


----------



## In Absentia

well, that's a possibility... but it was in the Private section for a reason?


----------



## bobert

In Absentia said:


> well, that's a possibility... but it was in the Private section for a reason?


Yeah, it's a solution but not a good one.


----------



## In Absentia

bobert said:


> Yeah, it's a solution but not a good one.


ok, let's wait for an answer...


----------



## Openminded

In Absentia said:


> Are the thread that used to be in the Private section there?


Yes.


----------



## In Absentia

Openminded said:


> Yes.


interesting... so, if i want to access my own thread without making it public, i have to pay...


----------



## Blondilocks

In Absentia said:


> interesting... so, if i want to access my own thread without making it public, i have to pay...


See Ele's post #74 on this thread. Don't hold your breath.


----------



## In Absentia

Blondilocks said:


> See Ele's post #74 on this thread. Don't hold your breath.


ok, cheers... I'm not holding my breath...  Also, I think it means we might be able to browse it but not post in it without becoming a Premiuim member... but maybe I'm wrong...


----------



## Openminded

In Absentia said:


> interesting... so, if i want to access my own thread without making it public, i have to pay...


As it stands now, yes. Maybe that will change. Maybe not.


----------



## EleGirl

In Absentia said:


> And where are our old threads? Can't find them anywhere...


In the vBulletin implementation, we could view a member's contributions in two ways: 1) we could see a list of all the threads a member started and 2) we could see a list of their last 500 posts.

With this new implementation we can only see a list of their last 499 posts. There is not way, except opening every one of their last 499 posts to find the threads that they started. And even then we cannot find all of the threads that they created.

IMHO, for a site like TAM this is a huge problem. People here have a personal history that we often need easy access to in order to help us give good feedback.We no longer really have access to that history.

There are two links in the user profiles: "Discussions Created" and "Discussions". I would expect that "Discussions Created" would provide a list of all the threads a member has started. Instead the two links give the same list... list of the most recent 499 (or so) posts a member has made. 

Since I don't have access to the back-end of this new implementation, I'm not sure what would be involved in fixing this. 

Poking around online, it looks like the XenForo codebase uses the typical, expected languages: standard SQL (& MySQL), HTML, CSS, JavaScript (with jQuery) and a custom XenForo template syntax HTML, CSS, JavaScript (w/jQuery), Python, C++, C#, SQL (MySQL flavor), etc. (for those who do not understand this.. it means that the site is very customizable..)


----------



## EleGirl

In Absentia said:


> interesting... so, if i want to access my own thread without making it public, i have to pay...


Yes that's what it means.

I could move your thread to another forum if you wish.


----------



## EleGirl

Blondilocks said:


> Are font sizes and text color no longer available?


You can customize the text formatting by using BBC (*bulletin board code*). BBD is a collection of formatting tags that are used to format users' posts in the Scratch Forums and the Text Based Games Forums. BBCode is based on the same principle as, and is similar to, HTML. It can be used for things such as colored text, underlined text, pictures, and links. 

*Here is a BBC Reference*


----------



## Blondilocks

Thanks, Ele. I know we have a lot of time on our hands, now. But, it's kind of like the Dark Ages. Have you noticed how few people log in anymore?


----------



## EleGirl

Blondilocks said:


> Thanks, Ele. I know we have a lot of time on our hands, now. But, it's kind of like the Dark Ages. Have you noticed how few people log in anymore?


Yep......


----------



## In Absentia

EleGirl said:


> Yes that's what it means.
> 
> I could move your thread to another forum if you wish.


ok, it's the OCD one... can you move it to its original "home", Sex in Marriage for the moment? Thanks... (although not entirely happy about this). If the Private section is reintroduced, I'll ask to have it moved back...


----------



## EleGirl

In Absentia said:


> interesting... so, if i want to access my own thread without making it public, i have to pay...


As it is at this time, yes. Premium member ship is $14.99 a year. As a premium member, you will few no ads or very few ads. It also give your more PMs that you can keep in your account.

Keep in mind that it costs quite a bit for Verticalscope to maintain servers, software, maintenance staff, etc to keep this site up and running. It's reasonable for them to expect enough income to cover their expenses and make a reasonable profit margin.


----------



## EleGirl

In Absentia said:


> ok, it's the OCD one... can you move it to its original "home", Sex in Marriage for the moment? Thanks... (although not entirely happy about this). If the Private section is reintroduced, I'll ask to have it moved back...


I moved the thread "Playfulness and buckets". Hopefully that is the thread that you wanted moved.


----------



## In Absentia

EleGirl said:


> As it is at this time, yes. Premium member ship is $14.99 a year. As a premium member, you will few no ads or very few ads. It also give your more PMs that you can keep in your account.


I wouldn't really mind paying... it's not really going to break my bank...


----------



## CharlieParker

EleGirl said:


> Premium member ship is $14.99 a year.


I’m seeing it at $19.99.


----------



## EleGirl

CharlieParker said:


> I’m seeing it at $19.99.


Oh.. i guess they just increased it. So it's now $19.99 a year.


----------



## Blondilocks

Another voice:



syhoybenden said:


> I am just one voice crying out in the wilderness here.
> 
> I do not like the new forum format.
> 
> It is awkward.
> 
> It is cold.
> 
> It is impersonal.
> 
> It no longer incorporates a previously Outstanding feature, the Private Forum.
> 
> Pity, that.


----------



## Administrator

In my very humble opinion, a truly successful forum community has never been about the forum software. It's about people coming together to share a common interest with each other and along the way, true friendships are created. Give it some time. I know it feels like everything is out of place right now, but it will start feeling like home again. 

- Cricket


----------



## CharlieParker

I just got *“You may not edit more than 10 different post(s) within 7 days”. *I (sometimes) like to post a lot but speel poorly, and tend to out words, so I edit. Really?


----------



## Blondilocks

↑ That's good to know.


----------



## Tilted 1

I am now seeing Google on my space bar anyone else? Why?


----------



## syhoybenden

Private forum has returned!! Kudos.


----------



## In Absentia

syhoybenden said:


> Private forum has returned!! Kudos.


🙌


----------



## rockon

syhoybenden said:


> Private forum has returned!! Kudos.


Ok, how do I find it?

Still getting used to the new format.


----------



## rockon

Ok, found it. Damn I'm blind!


----------



## Blondilocks

rockon said:


> Ok, how do I find it?
> 
> Still getting used to the new format.


Log in. Go to the forum list (right next to the circle with NEW) and look beneath General Discussions.


----------



## rockon

That was my problem, I was not logged in! Signed in and posted before looking. 

Thanks!


----------



## jlg07

So, I just saw this one: "You may not edit more than 10 different post(s) within 7 days "
Umm, WHAT? Why is this restriction there? Seems like I should be able to edit my own posts as much as I want?


----------



## red oak

I just noticed the multi-conversation feature. 
Playing with it and apparently it works. 

Rather interesting addition.


----------



## Administrator

red oak said:


> I just noticed the multi-conversation feature.
> Playing with it and apparently it works.
> 
> Rather interesting addition.


That is a feature I enjoy!

- Cricket


----------



## Administrator

jlg07 said:


> So, I just saw this one: "You may not edit more than 10 different post(s) within 7 days "
> Umm, WHAT? Why is this restriction there? Seems like I should be able to edit my own posts as much as I want?


*How To Edit A Post*

Click on the 3 vertical dots to the far right of the timestamp. Select “Edit”.








*Members have unlimited editing of new posts for the first 24 hours after posting. * Up to 10 existing posts (older than 24 hours) may be edited per week. More editing will be allowed as each of those 10 edits expires every 7 days.


- Cricket


----------



## jlg07

Yungster said:


> *How To Edit A Post*
> 
> Click on the 3 vertical dots to the far right of the timestamp. Select “Edit”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Members have unlimited editing of new posts for the first 24 hours after posting. * Up to 10 existing posts (older than 24 hours) may be edited per week. More editing will be allowed as each of those 10 edits expires every 7 days.
> 
> 
> - Cricket


Thanks -- just a bit weird to have that edit limitation -- is that limited by the software? OR is it how the software is configured for THIS install?

Thanks for letting me know though.


----------



## Administrator

Initially, we just had a few hours. We have extended it for exceptions.

- Cricket


----------



## jlg07

TY for the reply. NOT a huge issue -- only had it happen once, but I just found it strange!


----------



## jlg07

So, is the private forum now open to everyone? The old one you had either be a paid member or have over 30 posts.
I see a thread that was started by a person with TWO posts:

* sgtlost *
*Registered*




Joined Aug 20, 2013 

2 Posts


Just curious. Is the private forum still "hidden" from being indexed by google/etc.?


----------



## Administrator

jlg07 said:


> So, is the private forum now open to everyone? The old one you had either be a paid member or have over 30 posts.
> I see a thread that was started by a person with TWO posts:
> 
> * sgtlost *
> *Registered*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joined Aug 20, 2013
> 
> 2 Posts
> 
> 
> Just curious. Is the private forum still "hidden" from being indexed by google/etc.?


Can you give me a link to the forum you are referring to, please?

- Cricket


----------



## CharlieParker

Yungster said:


> Can you give me a link to the forum you are referring to, please?
> 
> - Cricket


@jlg07 is referring to Talk About Marriage

Previously only registered user with 30+ posts or paid members had access to it. When not logged in I do not see on the Full Forum Listing (Talk About Marriage). I have not created a new user with less than 30 posts.


----------



## Administrator

CharlieParker said:


> @jlg07 is referring to Talk About Marriage
> 
> Previously only registered user with 30+ posts or paid members had access to it. When not logged in I do not see on the Full Forum Listing (Talk About Marriage). I have not created a new user with less than 30 posts.


The new platform does not have minimum posting limits for members to post in any forums.

As you noticed though, that section is restricted to members. Guests cannot see it, which means neither can Google so the posts will not show up in Google search.

- Cricket


----------



## CharlieParker

Yungster said:


> The new platform does not have minimum posting limits for members to post in any forums.
> 
> As you noticed though, that section is restricted to members. Guests cannot see it, which means neither can Google so the posts will not show up in Google search.
> 
> - Cricket


I agree the only real advantage previously was keeping Google out.

Thanks for the clarification, I didn't realize that was the case. Maybe @EleGirl can get the word out and/update stickies or whatever (if she hasn't already, but I hadn't noticed it.)


----------



## jlg07

Yungster said:


> Can you give me a link to the forum you are referring to, please?
> 
> - Cricket


The actual thread was posted by someone with TWO posts:








Talk About Marriage







www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## Administrator

The new platform does not have a minimum post requirement to post in any of our sections.

That being said, that section cannot be viewed by guests. You have to be logged in to see it. Google can't login. 

- Cricket


----------



## EleGirl

In addition...

There is the new *Premium Members Lounge *that has a sub forum for premium members.. so if someone wants more privacy, that's where you can post. You just need to be a premium member to do so.


----------



## jlg07

Folks -- a request. Can you create ANOTHER FORUM on here called something like "Reference"?
This way, important threads/links/posts/etc. can be put there --- LIKE a reference to the 180, books that are commonly referenced in posts, a couple of really good threads or posts, etc.? Also could put a bunch of sticky notes in there as well about the site, etc.
We'd need a thread in there also to "nominate" posts to be added to the page.

NOT sure it's worth it, but I'd find it useful


----------



## Administrator

jlg07 said:


> Folks -- a request. Can you create ANOTHER FORUM on here called something like "Reference"?
> This way, important threads/links/posts/etc. can be put there --- LIKE a reference to the 180, books that are commonly referenced in posts, a couple of really good threads or posts, etc.? Also could put a bunch of sticky notes in there as well about the site, etc.
> We'd need a thread in there also to "nominate" posts to be added to the page.
> 
> NOT sure it's worth it, but I'd find it useful


You have the features available to create your own list of important stuff. 

This is a feature that I love. 

*How To Save (Bookmark) Threads Or Posts*

This is a great option for those times when you want to save a thread to come back to later. At the bottom of the post, you will see “save”. Click on it.








Once you click on it you can add any notes to remind yourself and then simply click to save.








When you are ready to find the saved bookmarks again later, from the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “bookmarks”.








- Cricket


----------



## EleGirl

Yungster said:


> You have the features available to create your own list of important stuff.
> 
> This is a feature that I love.
> 
> .....


Isn't this to create a list that only she would have access to? I think her point is that it would be helpful to have a forum for posting info and links for self help so that any member can find the info easily.


----------



## jlg07

Exactly EleGirl (I'm a HE BTW! ).. Yes I have used bookmarks and they are VERY useful -- BUT it would be nice as EleGirl says that EVERYONE can reference. That was the point.


----------



## jlg07

So, I just saw a thread from a new poster who asked for the glossary -- ANOTHER great thing to put into the Reference section !!!


----------



## EleGirl

jlg07 said:


> So, I just saw a thread from a new poster who asked for the glossary -- ANOTHER great thing to put into the Reference section !!!


Do you recall which thread or user it was?

You know that there is a glossary already, right?


----------



## jlg07

EleGirl said:


> Do you recall which thread or user it was?
> 
> You know that there is a glossary already, right?


Yes, I know there is a glossary -- I just always forget WHERE it is, hence the "reference" forum request.
I will try to find the post.

EDIT: Tell the husband of OW?


----------



## EleGirl

jlg07 said:


> Yes, I know there is a glossary -- I just always forget WHERE it is, hence the "reference" forum request.
> I will try to find the post.
> 
> EDIT: Tell the husband of OW?


The glossary is in the forum: 

About TalkAboutMarriage.com > Forum Guidelines 
Maybe that is a good place to add a "reference" thread????


----------



## jlg07

That may be a good place to do this, but the 'forum guidelines" doesn't exactly scream LOOK HERE FOR REFERENCE STUFF!!

IF you could, can you create some sticky's there for the 180, for some of the commonly referred to books and maybe the evidence thread? I think that would be helpful overall! TY!


----------



## sunsetmist

Am I the only one who is running into an inordinate amount of very old, even zombie threads? Is this because of the new platform? 

I try to look at dates, but now there also seems to be many new folks giving lots of advice after being on for just a number of hours or folks unfamiliar with the general tenor of TAM. Perhaps there is new advertising that I do not see as I am a premium member? 

New ideas are welcome, but I keep thinking "where did that come from?" I miss some of the folks with whom I am more familiar, too.


----------



## Blondilocks

sunsetmist said:


> Am I the only one who is running into an inordinate amount of very old, even zombie threads? Is this because of the new platform?
> 
> I try to look at dates, but now there also seems to be many new folks giving lots of advice after being on for just a number of hours or folks unfamiliar with the general tenor of TAM. Perhaps there is new advertising that I do not see as I am a premium member?
> 
> New ideas are welcome, but I keep thinking "where did that come from?" I miss some of the folks with whom I am more familiar, too.


No, you're not the only one. It's frustrating when you think the op has come back with an update only to see people (even posters who have been here for years) just dug it up for whatever reason.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

It may be because the Recommended Reading panel that comes up on page bottom after a response very frequently recommends an old, old thread. Like subject words but not dates are queried/filtered auto posted. 

I've freqently noticed this case.


----------



## EleGirl

Cricket, could you please take a look at this thread?









Feature request: the ability to ignore threads


I have no self discipline, I know I don’t have to click on a triggering or dead horse circular thread but I do. I wouldn’t if I didn’t see them to begin with.




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## Administrator

I can certainly look into this.

- Cricket


----------



## wilson

Can something be done to make ads like these not look like posts? They make the thread harder to read and I often think they are from a spammer or troll. It looks like a spammer created an account and posted in the thread. I suppose that the advertiser might be going for that effect so that people read their ad, but it seems inappropriate. It also seems inappropriate on a marriage website that they have a hottie in a low-cut dress as their avatar.


----------



## Administrator

I can pass on your feedback to the developers.

- Cricket


----------



## wilson

Another inappropriate ad for a marriage website:


History Daily
Remarkable Groovy Photos
These Iconic Images Bring On The Nostalgia On Hot And Heavy


----------



## wilson

And another:


Virtual Mate
The First Virtual Lover Game.
Come and see how technology is changing what it means to love.


----------



## wilson

I guess you get the point:



History Daily
64 Groovy Throwbacks
Rare Unedited Vintage Photos For Mature Audiences Only


----------

